# Polishing stainless pans



## buonaboy (Sep 5, 2007)

Can I ever get that "mirror" finish back to my All-Clad? I am fairly meticulous about cleaning and polishing the set of pans I use for all my private dinners and caterings, inside and out. I been using "Bon Ami" or "Bar Keeps friend" to polish them, and have liked the results, until, I added a new sauce pan to the set -I could not believe how much more shinny the factory polish is!-It just has a clarity I cannot seem to get. Is there any way to achieve something close? 

-without implementing a power tool?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

The factory polish was applied probably with a honing/buffing paste (Tripoli perhaps?) and power equipment. Elbow grease is great but no substitute for 5 hp machines...

If you're _really_ picky, you could put a polishing mop on a drill or bench grinder and polish away. As with all highly polished metals, the polish will dull as soon as it meets heat.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

If it's an ultimate cleanliness issue, try an oven cleaner like Easy Off. That's where I'd start.

The scouring powders you're using, even though very fine grit have probably put a tiny bit of scratch in the surface of your pans. Or not. In any case, you can try buffing them out with an aluminum or hubcap polish. If that's too extreme try Brite Boy or a similar metal polish.

The ultimate home polishing powder is flour/water paste. Baking soda/water works a little quicker and is almost as fine.

Finally, console yourself with the thought that your pans have acquired the "patina of love," and show a little wear because they're actually used to cook.

BDL


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

brushed pans FTW!


----------



## foleyisgood (Feb 28, 2008)

I have never used it, but my roomie swears by this stuff called "Flitz." From what he tells me it will take even the dingiest metal and make it shine like chrome.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Flitz is wonderful, but not quite as good as the new automotive/marine products for aluminum (aluminum, because it's not chrome). Flitz is also pretty expensive, per unit volume -- although one advantage is you can buy a small volume. 

My 2 cents,
BDL


----------



## buonaboy (Sep 5, 2007)

I've never heard of "Flitz" -I'm going to have to look into that. Although flour and water sounds pretty inexpensive. 

thanks,
-BB


----------

